# Christmas & Holiday Greetings Thread



## FaeryBee

*Many members enjoy sharing Holiday Greetings and Christmas Wishes

The Talk Budgies Staff requests 
All Holiday Messages be posted in this thread 



May the peace and love of this beautiful season 
fill your heart with joy 
and last throughout the coming year

Merry Christmas!



​*


----------



## chirper

Merry Christmas to all TB staff, members & their family and best wishes for coming year :happy4:


----------



## Budget baby

As we here in the Southern Hemisphere actually get to celebrate Christmas before our Northern cousins It will be Christmas Eve tomorrow.
As I reflect upon the year that was I can't help wonder just where did the year go?
We have welcomed many new members, lost a couple of our TB family for various reasons, and have enjoyed many a picture of some fine feathered friends.
I would like to thank my fellow staff members and Deborah as admin for doing a great job throughout the year, But mostly I wish to thank each and everyone of our amazing members who make TB what it is . The best Budgie Forum around.
I truly hope everybudgie feels safe, happy and loved over the holiday break, for some it will be a time of reflection, others a new beginning, blessings to each and every member and their flock during this special magical time of the year. MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE :grouphug::grouphug::woot:arty2::best_wishes::clap:


----------



## Abarriger

Happy holidays from Chicago and from Kimchi! Here's some photos of Kimchi's holiday season-- there's our holiday card this year, plus Kimchi looking festive, and "helping" to wrap a present (which is actually a bird toy for my mother's budgie from Santa Bird!)







P.s. please know we didn't leave Kimchi unattended with the Christmas lights, as we know it could be dangerous for him to chew on them-- we took a few pictures and put them away


----------



## Niamhf

Noah and I would like to wish all our TB family a wonderful Christmas/Holiday Season. Thank you all for welcoming us here and offering me guidance and support through what has truly been an emotional roller coaster of a year. Best wishes for the year ahead.


----------



## Therm

Merry Christmas and a wonderful New Year to you all.

I'd like to thank the wonderful staff and members of this forum for being so welcoming, friendly and informative with me and helping to make my little Jimmy the healthy, sweet little boy he is today. 
You're all wonderful and I look forward to remaining part of this community for years to come. xx


----------



## Kate C

I wish everyone on TB a very very Happy Christmas and a Wonderful New Year. Hoping every person and birdie gets their wishes granted.

2016 is shaping up to be a very exciting year for me. After more than 30 years of living where I do, I am selling up and moving. I am leaving a town of about 10,000 people to go to a lovely little historic town in the Southern Highlands of New South Wales with a population of around 500, not too far from our Nations Capital. Yes all my birds are coming with me and I will build new aviaries for them to live in. I have a short list of about 6 houses but it will depend on how long it takes to sell here. My home here will be going to a developer. There is massive expansion going on in my area and it is getting too built up for my liking. We are losing our country town feel and I want that back. The population in the area has nearly doubled in the last 5 years and that is going to increase rapidly in the next couple of years.

Hope to be celebrating Christmas next year in my new town.


----------



## Niamhf

Oh wow Kate that is exciting!


----------



## aluz

The flock of 14 and I are wishing the Talk Budgies community (forum members and staff included) a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!
May this Christmas be bright and cheerful and 2016 be a prosperous and memorable year.


----------



## Kate C

Niamh, you Luke AND Noah are welcome to visit, only 2 1/2 hours from Sydney. I will have a spare bedroom. And I will be getting Skype when I move. And very occasionally it does snow. Had a meeting yesterday with my Agent so it will be all ahead full in the New Year.


----------



## FaeryBee

*

The special 
Holiday Greetings and Festive Pictures
are wonderful!

Merry Christmas 
from
Peachy Pie

​*


----------



## Jedikeet

Here's a song for our beloved Skipooterky...

_Jingle ling a ling, ah
Jingle ling a ling, ah

Dashing through the snow in a budgie open sleigh
Over the fields they go, Skipooterky laughing all the way
Bells on bob-tail ring, making spirits bright
What fun it is to ride and sing, a sleighing song tonight

Oh Jingle bells, jingle bells
Skipooterky all the way
Oh, what fun it is to see
A new adventure everyday, hey!

Jingle bells, jingle bells
Skipooterky leads the way
Oh, what fun it is to see
Skipooterky live & play!

Jingle ling a ling, ah
Jingle ling a ling, ah

From all over the world, the boys travels with much clout 
Doing all the colorful things that we can only dream about
From the Himalayas to North Pole, they always live it up
With so much style and charm, they always lift us up!

Oh Jingle bells, jingle bells
Skipooterky all the way
Oh, what fun it is to see
Their adventures everyday, HEY!

Jingle bells, jingle bells
Skipooterky saves the day
Oh, what fun it is to see
How they cheer us up each day!
_

Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year Everybirdie!


----------



## xxxIcarusxxx

*Merry Christmas *

Merry Christmas from Icarus and Spike


----------



## Riovedo

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all!!! I am so thankful for TB, all the staff and members! Everyone has taught me so much and your incredible guidance/advice is irreplaceable! 

Here in Ohio the weather has been very unusual. Right now it's pouring rain, lighting and thundering, no white Christmas for us this year....although I think we are still recovering from the enormous amounts of snow we had last year!


----------



## Wiki

Greetings of the season to all at Talk Budgies from Wiki & AnnMarie!

It's our first Christmas in our new home, and the first time we've put up a large tree as we're having family visit. Wiki is getting used to his new perch.
Where's Wiki by Wikibudgie, on Flickr

In case you missed him, here he is:
Tree Perch by Wikibudgie, on Flickr


----------



## RavensGryf

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all !


----------



## LynandIndigo

Indi and i would like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a happy new year!!!

I'd like to say thank you to the Staff who have put a lot of time and effect into running such a good form for us members to share our budgies and make wonderful friends to...

I no there is a great deal of time put into running this form keeping it in tip top conduction... So well done Staff Mods.... Now you need a well earned rest over Christmas with your family and have fun...

I love this form and the people i love helping.. I have made so many friends here and when i need to relax i spend my time with you guys... It is amazing how we can talk to one another from all over the world across the sea..

Mum and I are going over to Mum's friends place for Christmas lunch and then my friend is coming over for dinner. Tonight is nearly Christmas Eve and we are going to have a drink and watch the Melbourne Christmas Carols on TV Indi will be in bed he is excited to get his gift to as well as me...

I have put a Christmas tree out for my dad he use to love Christmas...

I'd like every member and staff to be careful driving to friends places or families places to be safe..

Also i would like to thank the Staff for all of the time they have put into making this form what it is today and that is Number one top Budgie form so Thank you.... So ill see you all again next year.... Thank you for having me be a part of this wonderful form.. Indi loves it here to. The staff and members are all so wonderful...

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL...​
Indi's christmas from last year...




Our Christmas Tree..




You know Skipper, and Scooter, and
Peachy, and Poppy and,
Pedro, and Sparky to, 
But do you recall
The most famous reindeer Birdie's of all

Skipper, the red-nosed reindeer Birdie
had a very shiny nose
and if you ever saw it
you would even say it glows.

All of the other reindeer Birdie's
used to laugh and call him names
They never let poor Skipper
play in any reindeer Birdie games.

Then one foggy Christmas eve
Santa came to say:
"Skipper with your nose so bright,
won't you guide my sleigh tonight?"

Then all the reindeer Birdie's loved him
as they shouted out with glee,
Skipper the red-nosed reindeer Birdie,
you'll go down in history!​


----------



## nuxi

I wish you all a Merry Christmas!:grouphug:

Lyn and AnnMarie: Your Christmas trees are beautiful!:clap:


----------



## HarryBird

And if you don't celebrate Christmas, then seasons greetings? Happy holidays? Whatever is appropriate! 

We are having a crazy warm one here in southern Ontario!


----------



## satma

*Happy Holidays*

I just want to wish each and everyone of the T.B. members a very happy holiday from my home to yours stay safe and enjoy


----------



## StarlingWings

Christmas wishes and holiday greetings from me and Mallorn!

We're hoping our family here on TB has a wonderful Christmas and Holiday season.

It's been a wonderful year with all of you and I hope there will be many more.

Thanks for friends, advice, and the wonderful TB staff and administrators who make this all possible.

I just wanted to take a moment to remember that no matter what faith or religion you celebrate, this season is a time to spread joy, compassion, peace and kindness and I sincerely hope everyone experiences this during this time.

Joy to the world, indeed, and may it be that the coming year is prosperous and full of light and happiness.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! :wave:

Here are some pictures of our Christmas tree and Nativity scene--it's a real tree, by the way. This year it's a Canadian Balsam Fir from Nova Scotia


----------



## Biggles

Merry Christmas everybody (Slade no1 in UK charts 1973!!!) have a great time one and all and all the best for 2016

:clap::wave::jumping1::tb::eng:


----------



## sweettreat

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanuka, Merry Festivis!
May the New Year be sunny and Bright.
Thank you Forum for a great place for its members to all meet and share.


----------



## DamonsMaster

Happy Christmas from me and Damon, to everyone on TB. We hope everyone is safe and well and enjoying the season.We are having xmas tea tonight with all our family apart from my brother who is in Nottingham and my aunt who is in Melbourne. Mum has just finished making the Dragon's Breath pudding that we have every xmas and Damon will get a piece of apricot for a special treat tonight. He ADORES apricots.
For those who are travelling, please be safe. AND I hope everyone has a magical 2016.

.
.


----------



## Jo Ann

*Christmas*

Hello every birdie , Apollo and I are joined by Sunny Sky and Peaches for a very special dinner treat of pasta, and almonds and green beans to celebrate The rebirth of the LIGHT cycle in all of the world. Our plants and wild friends are snuggling down for the night and praying that there will be a little break in the rain for Christmas day. The days are officially getting longer for us and all of the tiny plants snuggled in under the mulch are sprouting roots so that in a couple of months the rebirth of Spring will bring the promise of new and vigorous life upon this amazing earth.

Many blessings and thought of thanksgiving fill the heart as mental pictures flow around the world where all of our TB members reside. Wonderful families 
meeting the challenges of life with courage and often with tears as we remember our loved ones who have moved on in the cycle of life. Remember each of those tears is a gift that reaches your loved ones where ever they may be a drop of life affirming moisture that helps our lovely jewels in Gods crown to shine ever so brightly in thanksgiving to our Creator.

The joys and sacrifices add to a treasure of gifts of the soul that each of us has experienced through time and has offered up to be blessed on the beautiful wings of the Spirit of Life and Light and Love. May God bless us each one as we celebrate the rebirth of the Christ child in our hearts and minds. Jo Ann:budge::budgie::hug::hug::music::music::wave::wave:


----------



## FaeryBee

*'Twas the night before Christmas and all through the house
Not a creature was stirring except for meee!!! Wheee :happy4:

Shhhhhhh! 
Don't :nono: tell my Mom
I couldn't sleep so I sneaked back out of my cage and put a picture of our Christmas tree here so everybirdie can see it! 

Just look at all the birdies perching on it  
Those birdies come back to visit us every year for the holidays. 
I don't know where they go after that, but they always come back to see us for the holidays!
:wow:

And -- Santa Birdie is coming tonight :jumping: Yaaay!!

xoxo
Peachy

​*


----------



## jean20057

*Merry Christmas every birdie from Me, Lonny, the flock of 7, and Jewel!!! I hope you all have a safe and fun holiday, and Enjoy every last little minute of it!!! I hope you all get what you want for Christmas this year, and be safe out there!!! Love you all!

-Kristen, Lonny, the flock of 7, and Jewel*


----------



## saiaurade

merry Christmas too all of talk budgies members from me and my birds have great time


----------



## Jonah

Merry Christmas Talk Budgies friend's, I hope you all have a wonderful one...


----------



## DanielTheLion

Its Christmas Night here, Christmas will be over in 2 hours! Just wanted to wish everyone in my TB family a very fabulous Christmas/holiday season, and a beautiful new year! Love from Me, The Lord, baby Osk and the kitties xx :hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Mum, Mum Santa came to me... Yes Indi he sure did as if I remember you liked the wrapping paper more than what was in the gift... But Ahem Mum when you opened the gift for me then I was interested in the gift more than the wrapping paper as Santa gave me three hanging bells I am sure one Luckly little bird aren't i.. Indi says he gave me some gold thread earrings which was really nice

Indi says the most special Christmas gift of all was a kiss from my mum cause my mum loves me so much she is so kind to me... I even got a kiss from Lyn's Mum but I bit her on the lip she wasn't very impressed..

Santa also gave us lots of birdies to put on our Christmas tree you would of seen them in the pictures that my mum posted.....

My mum and her mum went out for Christmas lunch at there friends place while I looked after the house for them I was on Christmas duty... When they came home the first thing my mum did was come and see me and she got me out of my cage and played with me all afternoon while we all opened our gifts... Then that night my mums friend came over and they had mud crab of course I didn't get any birds don't eat crab....

Lyn's friend brought a sax up but when my mum was trying to blow it she couldn't get a sound out of it but then when she did I had to close my little ears it sounded funny.... My mum is going to learn how to play the sax.... Indi says I think I'll have to get some ear plugs till she can play it....
My mum said she had so much food to eat that she doesn't want to eat breakfast this morning...
Christmas is now over for us and you all are Celebrating so Merry Christmas from Lyn and Indi....


----------

